# Laegen/ Oppland



## Dorschharry1804 (9. Februar 2014)

Hallo, wer kennt den Fluß Laegen in Oppland in der Nähe von Tretten wiederum Nähe Lillehammer, Breite, Fischarten, Angelmethode|bigeyesn usw. Vielen Dank


----------



## Nordify (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Laegen/ Oppland*

Hello,
We live in Lora, 500 meters from the Lågen. A very good spot for trout, please take a look at our website www.nordify.eu and contact us if you like what you see...
Greetings, Piet


----------



## Dorschharry1804 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Laegen/ Oppland*

thank you, nice, very nice, about all in englich or norwegich not in german, my english is not to good for understanding, you can mir give information in german..................thank and byby |wavey:


----------

